# Do platies need company?



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I got a big school of serpae tetra yesterday, bu they were in the same tank as a school of orange mickey mouse platy. Since their color was so similar and they were only a tiny bit bigger than the tetra, I accidentally ended up with one platy in the mix. Do they school? Do I need to get more? Is it ok if I only got 1 or 2 more, or do they need a bigger group like tetras do?
thanks!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes platy are group oriented fish.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok, so when I get more, do they have to be the same color as each other?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

No, you can mix and match them.


----------

